
IPhone versus iPhone: Ars puts Verizon and AT&T to the test - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/02/iphone-versus-iphone-ars-puts-verizon-and-att-to-the-test.ars
======
pitdesi
would've liked more details about phone calls, as that is the beef that most
people have with the at&t iphone. They give it some text, but no data

~~~
joshu
i haven't had a hangup yet in the south bay and am generally thrilled with the
service, esp compared to my droid.

